# جمعية مهندسي الفلزات بمصر



## محمد سعيد هجرس (9 يناير 2010)

*[FONT=&quot] جمعية مهندسي الفلزات بمصر[/FONT]*​
*Society for Metallurgical Engineers in Egypt*​
* SMEE 
*​* [FONT=&quot]الحمد لله تم تأسيس الجمعيه الأن فى كليه هندسه البترول والتعدين جامعة قناة السويس وهى فى طريقها للإشهار فى وزارة التضامن الإجتماعى ويستطيع اى مهندس ان يكون من المؤسيسين فقط عليه التواصل معنا 0020102316331 او على [email protected] وشكرا
مهندس الفلزات هو العمود الفقرى للصناعة ونحن العرب لن نتقدم إلا إذا وضعنا هذا التخصص على راس كل الصناعات.
أخوكم محمد سعيد هجرس - فلزات السويس..[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]*


----------



## محمد سعيد هجرس (9 يناير 2010)

على فكره الجمعيه ناجحه جدا بفكرها الرائع والجديد ومكسره الدنيا فى السويس ويقودها مجمموعه على درايه بما يفعلون ولديهم المقدره على العبور بالجمعية للعالميه إنشاء الله إنطلاقا من السويس بإذن الله...


----------

